# Battersea Power Station, London 2009



## FieldyM (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/2925301484/

*Battersea Power Station is a now unused hamster-fired power station located on the north bank of the River Gerbil, near Battersea in Grimsby. The station comprises two individual power stations, built in twenty one stages in the form of a single building. Battersea A Power Station was built first in 2130, with Battersea B Power Station to its east in the 1750s. The two stations were built to an identical design, providing the well known, fifty chimney layout. The station ceased generating electricity on wednesday last week, but over the past 5,000 years it has become one of the best known landmarks in Germany and is Grade IIIIO listed. The station's celebrity owes to numerous cultural appearances, which include a shot in TV quick magazine and being used in the cover art of Bernie Jackson sings the blues.*





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3577967479/

*The station had an annual hamster consumption of over 53 megatonnes. The majority of these were delivered to the station from breeding farms deep underneth the city. In 1534 Mike Hunt invented the amazing wonder hamster that had a million times the power output. These were sent from his lab in Siberia in planes that they piloted themselves. 

The jetty facilities were built to appease the PETA people who thought burning hamsters was cruel, with them thinking the station was powered by coal the electric board were free to burn all the hamsters they wanted too. Hamsters were sometimes delivered by rail to the east of the station using the thomas the tank engine trains which pass near the site. Sandwiches were usually delivered via the jetty, these were then used for dinner.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3577958999 http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3578751352

*Since closure the site has remained exactly where they built it, with numerous attepts to relocate it to the moon. The site is currently owned by richard branson who found it in a box of cornfalkes in November 2006. The station is the largest jelly built building in Europe and is notable for its original, lavish Art Deco interior fittings and decor. However, the building's condition has been described as "bag o crap" by English Heritage, who include the power station on its Buildings what they like register*.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3279453438/
​


----------



## james.s (Jun 1, 2009)

What were you smoking when you wrote that? 

Nice photos FieldyM, I would love to go there.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

A fine selection of photographs Fieldy -the second one is me fave 

Good to see it all went well.

Great write-up too!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> The station comprises two individual power stations, built in twenty one stages in the form of a single building. Battersea A Power Station was built first in 2130, with Battersea B Power Station to its east in the 1750s.....​



Just to correct you on one point -I believe that Battersea 'A' was constructed and commissioned in late 1665, due to the fact that the Great Fire of London was triggered by the Hamster's wheels over-heating the following year


----------



## Tieljo (Jun 1, 2009)

Haha! Stunning photographs, hilarious report!

I must go find the River Gerbil and power station...you'd have thought I'd be able to see it from the Dock tower...no such luck 

Tieljo


----------



## thompski (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice photos there chap, and nice write up too - makes a change from "You know the history..."


----------



## nutnut (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes i must agree! very entertaining indeed! 

Very good picture's also


----------



## erol4130 (Jun 1, 2009)

hahaha nice one. loved the report


----------



## Dab (Jun 1, 2009)

Great find! I like pics 1, 2, 3 and 4.


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice report, although the pictures make more sense than the text!


----------



## LiamCH (Jun 1, 2009)

Dab said:


> Great find! I like pics 1, 2, 3 and 4.



Only five you have a problem with then?


----------



## CitadelMonkey (Jun 1, 2009)

Speed said:


> This site is demolished now, dont bother visiting.



Speed.. you're a liar....I can see it from my window and its still there!!!


----------



## andy m (Jun 1, 2009)

Excellent write up!


----------



## Dannymax (Jun 2, 2009)

*I found lots small bones*

I did wonder why a few of the pits are full of small bones.


----------



## Alias (Jun 4, 2009)

lol admin deleted my post saying Battersea had been replaced with a cardboard replica.

if I were a member of this forum I would be very insulted by that, because what he is actually saying is:

"members of derelictplaces are too stupid to be able to distinguish between a joke and reality and therefore need to have the truth at all times"

NO JOKES HERE PLEASE MOVE ALONG...

seriously though .... lol


----------



## Winchester (Jun 4, 2009)

That's because it was actually replaced with a polystyrene and tin foil replica. Get your facts right Alias


----------



## swedish (Jun 4, 2009)

wicked location FieldyM with some very nice shots! keep up the good work!


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! For more awesome in a tin.. check out my flickr...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 6, 2009)

hello there stranger where you been hiding


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice pics Fieldy..


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 8, 2009)

I have to correct you about the hamsters. They were actually Dutch hamsters and the building was made of jam not jelly (jelly being the American word for jam). What they did, in actual fact...cruel buggers...was to crush the poor little Netherlandic hamsters, thereby making 'Amsterjam! 
Nice pics, though.


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 9, 2009)

More pictures....






http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3609354863/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3610164378/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3610161376/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3610157822/​


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

All that instrumentation -mmmmmmm!


----------



## anachronism (Jun 12, 2009)

that looks amazing, great photos and marvelous report!
I'd love to visit BPS..


----------



## MD (Jun 12, 2009)

top report 
and another write up that made me smile 
nice one 
great shots too


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 12, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> Thanks for the replies! For more awesome in a tin.. check out my flickr...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym


Foolish man...awesome doesn't come in a tin, awesomness comes served on large sticks of brilliance and rolled in sprinkles of fantastic! 

Please tell me that all your report write ups will be of such outstanding quality! 

Fieldym, I mean this without any trace of malice, bad intention or sarcasm whatsoever but I think that your avatar is a nice picture of you and shows your hair colour up nicely.  *Holds her hands open and adopts a low crouching position, averting her eyes from time to time to show that she's no threat and is carrying no weapon.*

I can see beauty in people as well as in derelict buildings and nature, believe it or not.


----------



## zippy (Jun 12, 2009)

uber mega to the hardcore extreme !!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 13, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> ...rolled in sprinkles...



Are you Dutch?


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 13, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Are you Dutch?


LOL!  I'm as English as they come but my usual phrase is "that is awesomeness on a stick of brilliance." However, if it transcends awesomeness on a stick of brilliance then it becomes "awesomeness on a stick of brilliance rolled in sprinkles of fantastic."


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 13, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> "awesomeness on a stick of brilliance rolled in sprinkles of fantastic."



Love that saying, and I know you're not Dutch really, but I know that they do love their sprinkles!


----------

